# Cow Tuna fishing in Puerto Vallarta with captain Steve Torres



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Giant 343 lb Cow Tuna caught by captain Steve Torres aboard the Ana Maria 2 last weekend fishing offshore Puerto Vallarta Mexico 








http://www.puertovallartafish.com


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow what a fish !
congrats


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Amazing


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, looks bigger than 343 lbs! That looks like one of the 800 pound fish from the TV show wicked tuna!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!! How was she caught?


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice tuna it took a big man to bring in a big fish :yes::shifty::whistling:


----------

